# ⚡️2022 Mars Hydro Grow Journal Contest-Win FC-E LED Grow Light!⚡️



## MarsHydrofactory (Jan 27, 2022)

*2022 Mars Hydro Grow Journal contest *​Good day, RIU members and Mars Hydro Fams, thanks for all the kind support & love in past years, Mars hydro has been 13 years since 2009 in the market and received a good response from growers. We are so glad to see many of you using mars items, and this year we released some new items with new good looking such as FC and FC-E Series, Do you guys wish to own one of them?  Here comes the chance, just enter our Grow Journal Contest. Feel free to tell us your impressions, experience, reviews, or feedback on Mars products. You'll have a chance to win one of our new hottest items, you’re so welcome to enter this contest!
        


*Activity Time: 1.27-2.21

Participate Rules:*
1) Like this post and Open a thread on FORUM ROLLITUP to record your growth journal(thread open during the Jan-Feb is okay)
2) Need to show Mars Hydro item picture
3) Title Need includes "Mars Hydro" or "Mars Hydro Model Name eg,Mars Hydro TS 3000 Grow Journal or TS 3000*****"
4) Participants need to update the journal weekly.
5) Please write your thread links when commenting on this post

*How To Pick The Winner:*
1x Winner will be picked randomly from the grow journals.
2x Luck growers will be awarded mars gifts randomly(fan kits or seed heat mat or grow bag,etc)
Multi-coupons $10-30 for FC/FC-E series will give out randomly

*PRIZES:*
If the total grow journal is more than 10, the prize will be FC-E3000
If the grow journal is more than 15, the prize will be FC-E4800
If the grow journal is more than 20, the prize will be FC-E6500

Everyone actively updates your journal weekly, the more your update, the more chance to win and the better item we can offer, all just try the best for a better opportunity!

Join Mars Hydro Contest now! Peace love and happiness growing!
At the same time, also have new year Sale, welcome to use Code *ROLLITUP* on the below sites to save more. Hope the information is good for you guys
USA&Worldwide: https://mars-hydro.com
Canada: https://marshydroled.ca
Europe: https://marshydro.eu
UK: https://marshydroled.co.uk
Australia: https://marshydroau.com


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Jan 27, 2022)

If we miss you, don't forget to ask us to add you. good luck
@TheSadBadGrower
@lime73
@Powertech
@quirk
@Hawg Wild
@RonnieB2
@potpimp
@KK26
@Dumbguyneedshelp
@SundayGrower
@tkufoS
@Mellow old School
@Wazzy
@askaterguy
@valjack
@Oakiey
@canadianpothead
@JimmiP
@Sweetmesss
@B_the_s
@JonathanT
@f series
@UncleBuck
@HashBucket
@DIY-HP-LED
@mmjmon
@MojoDoja
@SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe
@Nizza
@Frank Nitty
@coreywebster
@omgBoNg
@Growyourownmeds
@DirtyDogs446
@Dewin420
@thewanderer718
@sdd420
@steff44
@oldsilvertip55
@Rayi
@ghostpeppa69
@DG1959
@Imaparadox
@PJ Diaz
@srh88
@BigSco508
@SwiSHa85
@dabutcher297
@NeWcS
@Dopaw13
@PadawanWarrior
@Rolloff
@Tommy_Bahama
@Gorillaglue4u
@Smoknkush_420
@bertaluchi
@Delta9THC90
@imapothead420
@323cheezy
@Dosmokethereefa
@TessaMaria
@Birdrussell
@Sofa King Smoooth
@sandman83
@Onymous21
@DabRigCentral.com
@Zogs
@CoB_nUt
@tommarijuana
@twalte
@Paddletail
@Metasynth
@Axion42
@Deadhead13
@Bigjim34
@Lucky Luke
@Catpotwoman
@ace777
@Aenema
@Auto.Nu.B
@baldmountain
@Bigjerm
@Binks420
@Bluemm
@Brettman
@Briang
@casper hero
@CherryLola
@Cookie Rider
@Corso312
@Davil
@Dennis achatz
@Dreaming1
@Drkillawatt
@drobinds
@Droppa12
@ebcrew
@evergreengardener
@FastFreddi


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Jan 27, 2022)

@G.I.JOSE
@Gentlemencorpse
@grapenut2457
@greg nr
@grilledcheese101
@GrnTHUMb23
@GulfCoastHeat
@gwheels
@Gwhiliker
@Hash Hound
@Hugepeckerhead
@Hust17
@Hyper45450
@Intastella99
@jimmy1life
@JoeNitro
@JonotheGreat
@jungle666
@Kassiopeija
@Learn&Burn
@Leeski
@Lpena007
@Maccatheclown
@Mark464
@Midiver
@Moabfighter
@Opie1971
@orville petry
@Papa_Bear_Blunt78
@Pauly.wants.a.cracker
@Pepeall20
@Pos.high.don
@PrometheanLeaf
@PungentPete
@pupuniko
@Realbax
@Reefersnacks
@Retailing
@Rickypsimer
@rockyracer
@S420weed420S
@Sfrigon 1
@SirBrandon420
@Skoal
@Smexystoner
@smiggs
@Snortin'Whiskey
@StonerWunSimba
@Thcluva42087
@TheSadVeryBadMadGrower
@Thestinch0520
@Thrive#1
@TravisG13
@Tryinmybest
@TXCase
@wadehump
@YardG
@Yesyes3000
@ZackMorris
@JoeBlow5823
@Don_Sequitor
@kickapooh
@Harvest76
@Moldy
@WheatGrowerPH
@dbz
@BobThe420Builder
@The Stand
@Easyday20
@Skewbong
@RedLeonard
@spek9
@My Name is Mike
@SkyDawg
@Dilago
@CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO
@opusmaximus
@kingronny171
@Im_Brendan_Fraser_ama
@Cupboard guy
@[email protected]
@Saskbuds
@horycwap
@brian330
@TropiKanna
@piney420
@SSHZ
@Doug Dawson
@cardinal55
@HydroKid239
@Jonnybgood35
@Dreminen169
@guitarguy10
@rkymtnman
@Johiem
@Rolla J
@420burn420


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Jan 27, 2022)

@SBBoarder21
@coherent
@Overdose729
@Imcamping86
@Phabio007
@Zephyrs
@Red Eyed
@Dontjudgeme
@Veeplants
@WintersBones
@Rchap30
@Crazy_Ace420
@Summerofsam
@Aloecanna
@cirE
@Wastei
@Monk19
@Macncheesehaze
@delacruz
@Quintana
@Mr Hill
@707Patrick
@420blazedru
@SisterMooo
@J232
@Billytheluther
@Skillcraft
@Sfpyro420
@SM69
@NoWayOut
@Titanium Rex
@Indy73
@Tracker
@NugNewb
@Hook Daddy
@Tvanmunhen
@insomnia65
@cancerkiller
@Mikelee239
@Lenin1917
@yinyang814
@Cannacanadian
@Soul Dwella
@RetiredToker76
@Star Dog
@El Verdugo
@GrowGlowmj
@Nitsud40i
@ttystikk
@Herb & Suds
@Budzbuddha
@xtsho
@genuity
@doublejj
@Unclebaldrick
@Chunky Stool
@GreatwhiteNorth
@ANC
@Bareback
@raratt
@BarnBuster
@curious2garden
@Singlemalt
@Roger A. Shrubber
@hillbill
@Jeffislovinlife
@BobBitchen
@Wattzzup
@420God
@DarkWeb
@manfredo
@lokie
@Grandpapy
@Aeroknow
@BudmanTX
@tyler.durden
@DustyDuke
@cannabineer
@Bakersfield
@Dividedsky
@thenotsoesoteric
@Lordhooha
@twentyeight.threefive


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Jan 27, 2022)

@bk78
@Thundercat
@Wizzlebiz
@OldMedUser
@vostok
@DST
@budolskie
@zeddd
@kmog33
@tyke1973
@horribleherk
@Laughing Grass
@JoeBlowTekGrow
@Dr.Amber Trichome
@limonene
@BigHornBuds
@hotrodharley
@MICHI-CAN
@TintEastwood
@supchaka
@diggs99
@HydroRed
@OneHitDone
@Jjgrow420
@Rozgreenburn
@Green_Alchemist
@K4PTEN
@WubbaLubbaDubDub
@fishwhistle1
@berten-ernie420
@feva
@Chapp
@rijkmus1
@hydroScript.js
@EhCndGrower
@Kindbud421
@franklinz
@Dreypa
@PopAndSonGrows
@Southernontariogrower
@Blackbeard
@lazypothead420
@Chopshop697
@medicaloutlaw
@Bagginski
@myke
@Rsawr
@lunari
@A.k.a
@Dapper_Dillinger
@Relaxed
@Bluethunder98
@Wanderer1
@canna_420
@Rurumo
@TugthePup
@ZenWolf
@Autodoctor
@Bucsfan80
@Bobbigrows
@Tangerine_
@Cannacreeps
@Skunkbudz
@DrOgkush
@Corporal_Biscuit
@farmingfisherman
@Cranks
@Clusterfuck Tuesday
@Humble_Buck
@cali_blooms
@ZuuTeD614
@twon8
@Bruniko
@vchavez
@Uglyrichie
@Billy the Mountain
@Buddernugs
@GoodBuzzTastyWaves
@Michi Sama
@TheChronicThumb
@CaliVerner420
@Mattcheck
@Mr.DS-420
@BestBudz_Grow
@Staxx33


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Jan 27, 2022)

Who has already opened the grow journal thread？ don't forget to send the thread link here


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Jan 27, 2022)

vchavez said:


> Well here is my Grow Journal Guys
> 
> *Robin Hood Seeds "Nanaz" - Mars Hydro SP3000 - Coco - Floraflex*
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/robin-hood-seeds-nanaz-mars-hydro-sp3000-coco-floraflex.1063369/
> ...


Dear Friend, do you have other thread open on 2021,Jan? if not, you can open a new thread to share it. this thread is open on Sep 30, 2021 , not valid for join this contest.


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Jan 27, 2022)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> Who has already opened the grow journal thread？ don't forget to send the thread link here


It would be cool if you actually add my name to the list this time !


----------



## Sniklefritz42069 (Jan 27, 2022)

Add me to the list please


----------



## Powertech (Jan 27, 2022)

take me off the list please, don’t have anything Mars


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 27, 2022)

Hard to comply with the rules when you don't yet have any Mars products to show off in a grow journal.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 27, 2022)

I got all mars hydro but can't follow directions.


----------



## Powertech (Jan 27, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> I got all mars hydro but can't follow directions.


well nobody ever accused people that pay for Mars lights of being too bright (no personal offense meant)


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 27, 2022)

Powertech said:


> well nobody ever accused people that pay for Mars lights of being too bright (no personal offense meant)


Lol none taken .


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jan 27, 2022)

Ooo I'm in. A win on a win? That would be right up my alley! Stay tuned for my fce 8000 journal!!!

Zombie kush just finishing week 4 from flip (Jan 1 flip)


----------



## Rolla J (Jan 27, 2022)

4'*5' Diy Grow Area ft FC-E6500


Just received the Mars Hydro FC-E6500 from Novembers giveaway. I put her to work right away! The grow area is a 4 foot by 5 foot section, and it's being used to veg at the moment until ready to flip to flower. I have plans for the 2 cultivars, Blueberry Twist and Durban Poison. Will be...



www.rollitup.org





Here is my grow journal feat the Mars Hydro FC-E6500

Just got the 3x3 Mars Hydro up and running again.

GoodLuck everyone!


----------



## 0potato0 (Jan 28, 2022)

Wait so you can only win Mars Hydro products if you own Mars Hydro products?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 28, 2022)

Powertech said:


> take me off the list please, don’t have anything Mars


You don't have to... Just don't show the lights...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 28, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Hard to comply with the rules when you don't yet have any Mars products to show off in a grow journal.


That's just what the title has to be


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Wait so you can only win Mars Hydro products if you own Mars Hydro products?


Just the title of the thread


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 28, 2022)

I have no room for anything else, and as tempting as it may be,I won't even make a comment... Just likes from Frank is all that you got coming!!! Good will to all!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 28, 2022)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> Who has already opened the grow journal thread？ don't forget to send the thread link here


Never was able to figure this out... Just as well...


----------



## Rolla J (Jan 28, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Never was able to figure this out... Just as well...


"PRIZES:
If the total grow journal is more than 10, the prize will be FC-E3000
If the grow journal is more than 15, the prize will be FC-E4800
If the grow journal is more than 20, the prize will be FC-E6500"

If there are 10 15 or 20 of us who share
Our grow journals the better the prize. if there are 15 grow journal participants, the prize will be a FC E4800.

just got to link your journal in this thread plus all the other rules that apply

**Or Are you talking about not knowing how how to share a thread? It's the 3 circle share button on the left by the thread number


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 28, 2022)

Rolla J said:


> "PRIZES:
> If the total grow journal is more than 10, the prize will be FC-E3000
> If the grow journal is more than 15, the prize will be FC-E4800
> If the grow journal is more than 20, the prize will be FC-E6500"
> ...


Nah,it keeps putting up an MF DOOM video... It's all good, I don't have anything ready to do a new thread properly anyway...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 28, 2022)

The linking of my journal is what is fkn me up


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 28, 2022)

My main concern right now is how I'm going to raise the humidity in 5 different tents!!! A bunch of drug abusers(meth,crack, heroin, pills) lived here before I moved in and every basement window is broken and boarded up, so there's hardly any circulation at all besides the fans I have in there... I'm watching my plants die as my humidity drops lower and lower...


----------



## Rolla J (Jan 28, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> My main concern right now is how I'm going to raise the humidity in 5 different tents!!! A bunch of drug abusers(meth,crack, heroin, pills) lived here before I moved in and every basement window is broken and boarded up, so there's hardly any circulation at all besides the fans I have in there... I'm watching my plants die as my humidity drops lower and lower...


Tough situation for sure my friend. Have any humidifiers or any diy methods like hanging a wet towel with a fan blowing. If u even have aerated water in a bucket going can help raise humidity some


----------



## Stuck27 (Jan 29, 2022)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> *2022 Mars Hydro Grow Journal contest *​Good day, RIU members and Mars Hydro Fams, thanks for all the kind support & love in past years, Mars hydro has been 13 years since 2009 in the market and received a good response from growers. We are so glad to see many of you using mars items, and this year we released some new items with new good looking such as FC and FC-E Series, Do you guys wish to own one of them?  Here comes the chance, just enter our Grow Journal Contest. Feel free to tell us your impressions, experience, reviews, or feedback on Mars products. You'll have a chance to win one of our new hottest items, you’re so welcome to enter this contest!
> 
> View attachment 5075126
> 
> ...


Send me a mars hydro light and I'll join the journal  Just popped a couple and bought a new light to test during bloom. Let's make it a mars hydro  .. Worth trying XD


----------



## Severed Tongue (Jan 29, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> My main concern right now is how I'm going to raise the humidity in 5 different tents!!! A bunch of drug abusers(meth,crack, heroin, pills) lived here before I moved in and every basement window is broken and boarded up, so there's hardly any circulation at all besides the fans I have in there... I'm watching my plants die as my humidity drops lower and lower...


Get a couple fabric pots, fill them with soil and soak. Leave em in tent. Will bring it up to 40-50% guaranteed


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 29, 2022)

Severed Tongue said:


> Get a couple fabric pots, fill them with soil and soak. Leave em in tent. Will bring it up to 40-50% guaranteed


Was thinking about getting some fabric pots


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Jan 30, 2022)

Stuck27 said:


> Send me a mars hydro light and I'll join the journal  Just popped a couple and bought a new light to test during bloom. Let's make it a mars hydro  .. Worth trying XD


can share the coupon for you to buy it


----------



## xrdamianxr (Jan 30, 2022)

Mars Hydro ts1000 for the win!!! You know....


Guess if I want a chance to win I have to play.... Picked up a Mars Hydro ts1000 last year. Has removable driver and dimmer switch. I like having the option to keep the driver separate and having the dimmer switch hung at a convenient spot. My experience so far has been great for my needs...



www.rollitup.org





Here's my shot at putting an entry in
Let me know if im not sharing the journal correctly. Please and thank you


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 30, 2022)

xrdamianxr said:


> Mars Hydro ts1000 for the win!!! You know....
> 
> 
> Guess if I want a chance to win I have to play.... Picked up a Mars Hydro ts1000 last year. Has removable driver and dimmer switch. I like having the option to keep the driver separate and having the dimmer switch hung at a convenient spot. My experience so far has been great for my needs...
> ...


Good luck


----------



## xrdamianxr (Jan 30, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Good luck


Thanks!!!


----------



## Leeski (Jan 31, 2022)

Thanks @MarsHydrofactory for another comp/giveaway! Just starting another journal so here’s my entry good luck all happy growing 





__





MARS HYDRO FC 4800-E & Clearwater tiki genetics


Big thanks to mars hydro for letting me try another light! This will be my third run using led & my first time using a bar style led so really looking forward to this run. I will be running Clearwater & tiki collaboration beans in organic living soil Will be doing an unboxing vid and pics of set...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 31, 2022)

I’ll throw up an entry for this. Thanks @MarsHydrofactory for the opportunity 






Harvesting with Mars Hydro


Here I will post flower pictures of plants grown under various Mars hydro products. @MarsHydrofactory I run in organic soils in 4x4 areas some dialed in some not so much. Here are plants grown under a Mars hydro fc4800



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 31, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> I’ll throw up an entry for this. Thanks @MarsHydrofactory for the opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh oh!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 31, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Oh oh!!!


IT'S CLOBBERIN' TIME!!!


----------



## Mr. Bakerton (Feb 1, 2022)

HEY Mars Hydro I'm doing it! I have currently have both the TS3000 and the FC6500. I'm starting a journal with the TS3000. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/grow-journal-mars-hydro-ts-3000-autoflowers.1069825/


----------



## Mr. Bakerton (Feb 1, 2022)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> Activity Time: 1.27-2.21


 Is this when the awards will be decided? 

Do the grows need to be finished by then? Do they need to be started fresh?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 2, 2022)

Mr. Bakerton said:


> Is this when the awards will be decided?
> 
> Do the grows need to be finished by then? Do they need to be started fresh?


Great questions


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 2, 2022)

Good luck everyone. 
Newest update. 





Harvesting with Mars Hydro


Here I will post flower pictures of plants grown under various Mars hydro products. @MarsHydrofactory I run in organic soils in 4x4 areas some dialed in some not so much. Here are plants grown under a Mars hydro fc4800



www.rollitup.org






Who likes macro shots?


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 2, 2022)

I do!
I could get a bit closer. Just with my macro lens on phone.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 2, 2022)

Beautiful shots guys.


----------



## ChongMaBong (Feb 2, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Hard to comply with the rules when you don't yet have any Mars products to show off in a grow journal.


I was thinking the same thing  but I would love the opportunity to win a Mars hydro led light system


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 2, 2022)

ChongMaBong said:


> I was thinking the same thing  but I would love the opportunity to win a Mars hydro led light system


Just post pictures of the grow and not the lights


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 2, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just post pictures of the grow and not the lights


That’s the usual terms but the first post in this thread states you need to show the Mars brand in picture form through out the thread


----------



## ChongMaBong (Feb 2, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> That’s the usual terms but the first post in this thread states you need to show the Mars brand in picture form through out the thread


I thought this thats me out hahaha


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 2, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> That’s the usual terms but the first post in this thread states you need to show the Mars brand in picture form through out the thread


That's not fair


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 2, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's not fair


Their game their rules they do tons of giveaways here a year and this is the first time they made it a requirement as far as I know unlike some other sponsors here


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 2, 2022)

If I had stuff in or near flower if be down but the fce is pulling veg duty rn and that’s not a very interesting show, good luck folks.


----------



## Leeski (Feb 3, 2022)

Update Clearwater tiki under mars fc - e 4800 …


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Feb 3, 2022)

Please add me. Journal link below.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 3, 2022)

So the only way to enter is through making your own thread I am to assume??? Well I don't need anymore lights right now but I want to show these pictures of the plants I have growing under my Mars Hydro lights!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 3, 2022)

So I should be okay showing them here???


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 3, 2022)

TSW2000/ 3x3 Mars Hydro vegging some Durban Poison


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 3, 2022)

Rolla J said:


> TSW2000/ 3x3 Mars Hydro vegging some Durban PoisonView attachment 5079504View attachment 5079505


What's causing your droop?


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 3, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> What's causing your droop?


Just watered them. 1/2 gal of water between the 3x 3gal organic soil. Watered in slow barely any runoff

Probably start drooping again in the next 4 or so days


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 6, 2022)

let us check how many threads are in this contest now   

thread open during the Jan-Feb is okay)
*1. xrdamianxr*
*Mars Hydro ts1000 for the win!!! You know....*
2.*Leeski*
*MARS HYDRO FC 4800-E & Clearwater tiki genetics*
3. *evergreengardener*
*Harvesting with Mars Hydro*


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 6, 2022)

anyone haven't post?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 6, 2022)

Non entry... Growing in a 2x2 Mars Hydro tent though...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 6, 2022)

Here's the 4800


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 6, 2022)

TSW2000


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 6, 2022)

Fc E3000


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 6, 2022)

I know there's more than these few,there has to be...


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 6, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I know there's more than these few,there has to be...


Been busy Ice fishing...I'm working on it lol


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 7, 2022)

don't miss the giveaway, come on


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 9, 2022)

do we need to extend the thread time?


----------



## smokey0418 (Feb 9, 2022)

I will add this to try and get the numbers up.

Good Luck everyone .

Thanks again to @MarsHydrofactory for the contest.







Mars Hydro FC E6500 and Useful Seeds


Hello and Welcome Everyone. First I would like to say Thank You to “@MarsHydrofactory”for the great contests they hold on Rui. I was lucky enough to Tie @Rolla J in the Black Friday contest. Head out to www.mars-hydro.com if your looking for a great fixture for coverage. What I will be...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Leeski (Feb 9, 2022)

Weekly update ,
Little ones did not like going from t5 fluorescent to mars hydro fc-e 4800 if they had mouths they would have spat at me they have settled down now !


----------



## Nizza (Feb 9, 2022)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> *2022 Mars Hydro Grow Journal contest *​Good day, RIU members and Mars Hydro Fams, thanks for all the kind support & love in past years, Mars hydro has been 13 years since 2009 in the market and received a good response from growers. We are so glad to see many of you using mars items, and this year we released some new items with new good looking such as FC and FC-E Series, Do you guys wish to own one of them?  Here comes the chance, just enter our Grow Journal Contest. Feel free to tell us your impressions, experience, reviews, or feedback on Mars products. You'll have a chance to win one of our new hottest items, you’re so welcome to enter this contest!
> 
> View attachment 5075126
> 
> ...



All right, I started a new thread for the runtz I have flowering in my 2x4 tent under the sp 3000 and tsl 1000. I'm very impressed with this light and can't wait to see the results!
I would love to try out the bar style lighting, good luck everyone






Runtz Flowering SP3000, nizza's nuggets


Opening up a new thread to get an entry for mars give away. This sp3000 has been wonderful so far in the mars 2x4 tent. The tent is just a little smaller than 2 ft by 4 ft so I had to smash my drain tray in there. These plants have been re vegged which took a long time, they've been through...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 9, 2022)

updates 





Harvesting with Mars Hydro


Here I will post flower pictures of plants grown under various Mars hydro products. @MarsHydrofactory I run in organic soils in 4x4 areas some dialed in some not so much. Here are plants grown under a Mars hydro fc4800



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 9, 2022)

Blueberry Twist showing out Stacking up them nodes for some super dank nugs!
https://www.rollitup.org/t/4-5-diy-grow-area-ft-fc-e6500.1067629/post-16792896 

New YouTube video up as well


----------



## Paganboy (Feb 10, 2022)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> anyone haven't post?


Here is my Mars Ts 1000 and Super Lemon Haze from today!



My threads (Jan-Feb 2022) about this grow with Mars:





Is she ready to go?


Jokes aside, what do you guys think? Week4 20 cm from the light Mars Ts 1000 Slh 22,5 degree Bat Guano - Go Thrive - bloom booster



www.rollitup.org









Super Lemon Haze Check-up


Hi guys, that would be great to hear about your comments. What do you guys think about her? What can I do for the improvement? Thank you guys. Flowering day 20 Strain Slh Gh Light 150 watt Mars Ts 1000 - distance 11 inch Soil Biobizz Allmix Nutrient Go Thrive Bloom 24 C %60 humidity



www.rollitup.org









Mars Ts 1000 Distance


Hi guys, The light was 45 cm from the plant but I have observed some yellow tips. Now I raised the light about 60 cm from the plant. What do you guys think? Is the distance ok? Strain: Gh Slh 2x2 Flowering day 15



www.rollitup.org









Flowering Girl Check up


Hi guys, she is at the 13th day of flowering.What do you guys think about her? What can I do for improvement? Thanks for your help!



www.rollitup.org









Yield


Hi guys, Do you guys know how much can I get from this plant? 2x2 Tent Mars hydro Ts1000 Organic Soil Go veg-bloom



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Mr. Bakerton (Feb 10, 2022)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> do we need to extend the thread time?


Sorry if I missed it but I'm looking forward r the thread close time. I opened a thread but haven't updated it as I didn't see a response to when it closes? Im hoping this is for a while grow so 3 months? 

I would be glad to pick back up.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 10, 2022)

Ok ok ok here it is




__





JJ's Marshydro fce 8000 grow


Well here it goes, another grow on the way thanks to @MarsHydrofactory for hooking me up with this sweet light. Surgery and Ice fishing been keeping me from getting things going but with my current run finishing up it's time to get this baby pumpin! 5x5 12 plants Greenhouse great white shark...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 12, 2022)

cool, let us see further thread    by the way, wish you guys have a happy Valentine's Day


----------



## Mr. Bakerton (Feb 12, 2022)

@MarsHydrofactory come on now, your losing me. I'm running 2 of your lights and just purchased a tent from you. I'm looking for a reply about this journal contest. Mars is the first brand that comes to mind when I talk to other people about starting a setup. 

When is the close of this contest? i started a journal for this contest, ordered a tent for this contest but I'm not listed as participating nor are the rules clear about THE DURATION. 

I'm not here to be a pest, just really hoping to keep the love and positive vibes flowing.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2022)

Mr. Bakerton said:


> @MarsHydrofactory come on now, your losing me. I'm running 2 of your lights and just purchased a tent from you. I'm looking for a reply about this journal contest. Mars is the first brand that comes to mind when I talk to other people about starting a setup.
> 
> When is the close of this contest? i started a journal for this contest, ordered a tent for this contest but I'm not listed as participating nor are the rules clear about THE DURATION.
> 
> I'm not here to be a pest, just really hoping to keep the love and positive vibes flowing.


It’s all in the first post the duration of contest is in the first post as well


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 12, 2022)

Mr. Bakerton said:


> @MarsHydrofactory come on now, your losing me. I'm running 2 of your lights and just purchased a tent from you. I'm looking for a reply about this journal contest. Mars is the first brand that comes to mind when I talk to other people about starting a setup.
> 
> When is the close of this contest? i started a journal for this contest, ordered a tent for this contest but I'm not listed as participating nor are the rules clear about THE DURATION.
> 
> I'm not here to be a pest, just really hoping to keep the love and positive vibes flowing.


I feel you


----------



## Mr. Bakerton (Feb 12, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> It’s all in the first post the duration of contest is in the first post as well View attachment 5084214


Thanks! I've saw that. Guess i was confused as I've also read that journals can be started jan/feb. So really its just my understanding, this isn't really a grow journal contest but rather a post a bunch of stuff showing off Mars stuff journal. 

I think I can restructure to play if thats the case.


----------



## smokey0418 (Feb 12, 2022)

medicaloutlaw said:


> Please add me. Journal link below.
> 
> View attachment 5079473


I don’t see the link, if you could ad the link then perhaps this contest could get to 10 and one lucky individual could be randomly drawn out.
Also Good Luck.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 12, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> My main concern right now is how I'm going to raise the humidity in 5 different tents!!! A bunch of drug abusers(meth,crack, heroin, pills) lived here before I moved in and every basement window is broken and boarded up, so there's hardly any circulation at all besides the fans I have in there... I'm watching my plants die as my humidity drops lower and lower...


Damn man... I know you'll figure this out... Those obstacles will only make you a better grower.. I mean you are basically a master grower already...


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 12, 2022)

Maxing out the Fce3000 when I flip to flower I will have to use my only other light wich is not a Mars hydro 

six days of growth


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 12, 2022)

13 plus strains going rn would be a perfect time to see that big boy light in action flipping to flower in 3 days making it a full two month veg … I would make another journal but it get no attention ither way lmao


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 12, 2022)

Rabeats2093 said:


> 13 plus strains going rn would be a perfect time to see that big boy light in action flipping to flower in 3 days making it a full two month veg … I would make another journal but it get no attention ither way lmao


That looks great


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 12, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> That looks great


That's why I don't bother making threads, they never get noticed... It's more worthwhile to just post your pictures here instead of making a thread, because this is where most people meet up...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 12, 2022)

This is what I have going on under the TSW2000...


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 13, 2022)

Are we at 10yet???


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 13, 2022)

Updates:
Give me some feedback guys (and gals)





JJ's Marshydro fce 8000 grow


100% with you on that!! Bought a dry tent on its own so I can run multiple strains and not worry about much. You're right, vegging longer doesn't always help with efficiency. I averaged 150 dry with 1 month veg. difference was around 20ish grams with the extra month BUT they weren't clones so...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 13, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's why I don't bother making threads, they never get noticed... It's more worthwhile to just post your pictures here instead of making a thread, because this is where most people meet up...


I hear that ! I did for the one fce300 but the thread stayed in the shadows that light though is what got me addicted like my go to light no lie it’s one hell of a product .I’ve got nine fem photos going when I flip it’s gonna be a shit show rn the canopy measures 4x4 

Plus side is it’s pretty even
Autos ,seed plants ,photos,veggers, 
That light would be a delight!
But I’m not gonna make a journal


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 13, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> That looks great


Thanks man Couple frosty autos day sixty I think three gallon pots deff didn’t get the attention they deserve in the beginning but she turned out pretty good looks wise she’s still plugging away


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 13, 2022)

Rabeats2093 said:


> I hear that ! I did for the one fce300 but the thread stayed in the shadows that light though is what got me addicted like my go to light no lie it’s one hell of a product .I’ve got nine fem photos going when I flip it’s gonna be a shit show rn the canopy measures 4x4
> 
> Plus side is it’s pretty even
> Autos ,seed plants ,photos,veggers,
> ...


Nike, just do it!


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 13, 2022)

Mr. Bakerton said:


> Thanks! I've saw that. Guess i was confused as I've also read that journals can be started jan/feb. So really its just my understanding, this isn't really a grow journal contest but rather a post a bunch of stuff showing off Mars stuff journal.
> 
> I think I can restructure to play if thats the case.


Just do what they said and link your journal. Voila. You're entered. The people running this also have alot of other advertising and such on different platforms not to mention they are likely from China so diff time zones and they just did Chinese New year etc so I'm sure they've got alot on their plate. Be patient. They won't answer you withing minutes. Sometimes it takes a few days. Even when they draw the winner it'll likely be a few days after the actual close date.
Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 13, 2022)

Who cares about traction in the thread @Rabeats2093. They just gonna draw and there's not many of us so your chances are good bro!


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 13, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> Who cares about traction in the thread @Rabeats2093. They just gonna draw and there's not many of us so your chances are good bro!


Oh yeah I’m patient brother ! My day of winning shall come soon !


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 14, 2022)

Mr. Bakerton said:


> @MarsHydrofactory come on now, your losing me. I'm running 2 of your lights and just purchased a tent from you. I'm looking for a reply about this journal contest. Mars is the first brand that comes to mind when I talk to other people about starting a setup.
> 
> When is the close of this contest? i started a journal for this contest, ordered a tent for this contest but I'm not listed as participating nor are the rules clear about THE DURATION.
> 
> I'm not here to be a pest, just really hoping to keep the love and positive vibes flowing.


so happy to see you already open the thread  don't forget to send the thread link here @*Mr. Bakerton





Grow Journal - Mars Hydro TS 3000 & AutoFlowers


A fresh new Grow with MEMBER input. (seeds and tent) The grow light will be a Mars Hydro TS3000. I have not finished a grow with this light, up to this point only veg. Typically I finish under the FC6500 in a 4x4. I will be purchasing a new 3x3 tent for this grow, @ least that is the...



www.rollitup.org




*


----------



## Nizza (Feb 14, 2022)

Pic from this morning
Happy valentines day friends
#mars hydro sp 3000


----------



## Mr. Bakerton (Feb 14, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> Just do what they said and link your journal. Voila. You're entered. The people running this also have alot of other advertising and such on different platforms not to mention they are likely from China so diff time zones and they just did Chinese New year etc so I'm sure they've got alot on their plate. Be patient. They won't answer you withing minutes. Sometimes it takes a few days. Even when they draw the winner it'll likely be a few days after the actual close date.
> Patience is a virtue.



I was about 13 days patient.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 14, 2022)

Mr. Bakerton said:


> I was about 13 days patient.
> 
> View attachment 5085397


You're high maintenance


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 14, 2022)

Paganboy said:


> Here is my Mars Ts 1000 and Super Lemon Haze from today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so happy to see so many thread. 
*Participate Rules:*
1) Like this post and Open a thread on FORUM ROLLITUP to record your growth journal*(thread open during the Jan-Feb is okay)*
2) *Need to show Mars Hydro item picture*
3) *Title Need includes "Mars Hydro" or "Mars Hydro Model Name eg,Mars Hydro TS 3000 Grow Journal or TS 3000*****"*
4) Participants need to update the journal weekly.
5) Please write your thread links when commenting on this post


----------



## Paganboy (Feb 15, 2022)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> so happy to see so many thread.
> *Participate Rules:*
> 1) Like this post and Open a thread on FORUM ROLLITUP to record your growth journal*(thread open during the Jan-Feb is okay)*
> 2) *Need to show Mars Hydro item picture*
> ...








Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000 Check Up


Hi guys, Yesterday I was bit worried about N Toxicity, but now I see that she still doing fine. I cut off the bites for now. Flowering day 45. What do you guys think?



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Leeski (Feb 15, 2022)

Weekly update,
I will be flowering these two under mars fc-e 4800 specimen x & crank yanker from Clearwater tiki. I grew specimen x last run under mars ts3000 Beautiful plant ! pics of last run ended December and current run little ones not liking temps at the min …


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Updates found in my journal! Some cloning tips, and the light out of the box and tested!
I'm trying to out what medium I wanna use next run under the fce 8000. Let me know what you all think!





JJ's Marshydro fce 8000 grow


100% with you on that!! Bought a dry tent on its own so I can run multiple strains and not worry about much. You're right, vegging longer doesn't always help with efficiency. I averaged 150 dry with 1 month veg. difference was around 20ish grams with the extra month BUT they weren't clones so...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 15, 2022)

Mars Hydro FC-4800


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 15, 2022)

*Great, already 9 threads here now. who haven't sent the link? don't forget to send link here     
Still have the time, good luck, everyone*

thread open during the Jan-Feb is okay)
*1. @xrdamianxr*
*Mars Hydro ts1000 for the win!!! You know....*
2.*@Leeski*
*MARS HYDRO FC 4800-E & Clearwater tiki genetics*
3. *@evergreengardener*
*Harvesting with Mars Hydro*
4.*@smokey0418*
*Mars Hydro FC E6500 and Useful Seeds*
*[email protected]*
*Runtz Flowering SP3000, nizza's nuggets*
*[email protected]*
*Mars Ts 1000 Distance*
*[email protected]*
*JJ's Marshydro fce 8000 grow*
*[email protected] Bakerton*
*Grow Journal - Mars Hydro TS 3000 & AutoFlowers*
*9.@Paganboy*
*Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000 Check-Up*


----------



## Playk328 (Feb 15, 2022)

I wish I could enter, I've never ran any LED lighting before, I've heard nothing but good things about them, unfortunately they are just out of my price budget, maybe one day I'll be able to talk the ole lady into an LED investment.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 16, 2022)

Harvesting with Mars Hydro


Here I will post flower pictures of plants grown under various Mars hydro products. @MarsHydrofactory I run in organic soils in 4x4 areas some dialed in some not so much. Here are plants grown under a Mars hydro fc4800



www.rollitup.org


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 16, 2022)

Check out the last post in this thread to see a true 8 week finisher 





Can a Mars hydro Fc 4800 flower a 4x4?


Let’s find out. I’m a little behind getting this thread up and my seedlings were neglected some and look a little rough. But they will come around, let’s see what this light can do over the next couple of months.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 16, 2022)

My 3rd post in this thread. Lollipopped alot off yesterday to open her up a bit b4 full bloom. Day 17 of 12/12and an ultra wide shot
Here is my journal with an update.





4'*5' Diy Grow Area ft FC-E6500


Just received the Mars Hydro FC-E6500 from Novembers giveaway. I put her to work right away! The grow area is a 4 foot by 5 foot section, and it's being used to veg at the moment until ready to flip to flower. I have plans for the 2 cultivars, Blueberry Twist and Durban Poison. Will be...



www.rollitup.org





Here is what's new in the 3x3 We have new cultivars. Tropicorn Porn and Green Crack. Once of age will be sending some samples out to Farmer Freeman for sex testing.


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 16, 2022)

who has reached out to the 10th thread? don't forget to send it here. let us reach out to the prize FC-E 3000 first. 

thread open during the Jan-Feb is okay)
*1. @xrdamianxr*
*Mars Hydro ts1000 for the win!!! You know....*
2.*@Leeski*
*MARS HYDRO FC 4800-E & Clearwater tiki genetics*
3. *@evergreengardener*
*Harvesting with Mars Hydro*
4.*@smokey0418*
*Mars Hydro FC E6500 and Useful Seeds*
*[email protected]*
*Runtz Flowering SP3000, nizza's nuggets*
*[email protected]*
*Mars Ts 1000 Distance*
*[email protected]*
*JJ's Marshydro fce 8000 grow*
*[email protected] Bakerton*
*Grow Journal - Mars Hydro TS 3000 & AutoFlowers*
*9.@Paganboy*
*Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000 Check-Up*


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 16, 2022)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> who has reached out to the 10th thread? don't forget to send it here. let us reach out to the prize FC-E 3000 first.
> 
> thread open during the Jan-Feb is okay)
> *1. @xrdamianxr*
> ...


I would have to start a new thread in order to participate. We had a power outage a few weeks ago that ended up killing most of everything.


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 16, 2022)

Opie1971 said:


> I would have to start a new thread in order to participate. We had a power outage a few weeks ago that ended up killing most of everything.


don't forget to open the thread before 21th, Feb


----------



## Paganboy (Feb 18, 2022)

Good morning guys,


----------



## Paganboy (Feb 18, 2022)

Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000


Hi guys, today is flowering day 46. Everything seems fine to me! What do you guys think? @MarsHydrofactory



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 19, 2022)

Cool, great, it seems already around 11 thread to join in this contest


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 19, 2022)

maybe threads will be more than 15 soon. prize for the FC-E 4800 will also not be a problem. cool          
thanks for your support and efforts.


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 19, 2022)

Still have time, don't forget to join the contest, and don't forget to leave comments about which item and what kind of activity you would like for the next giveaway.     
@TheSadBadGrower
@lime73
@Powertech
@quirk
@Hawg Wild
@RonnieB2
@potpimp
@KK26
@Dumbguyneedshelp
@SundayGrower
@tkufoS
@Mellow old School
@Wazzy
@askaterguy
@valjack
@Oakiey
@canadianpothead
@JimmiP
@Sweetmesss
@B_the_s
@JonathanT
@f series
@UncleBuck
@HashBucket
@DIY-HP-LED
@mmjmon
@MojoDoja
@SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe
@Nizza
@Frank Nitty
@coreywebster
@omgBoNg
@Growyourownmeds
@DirtyDogs446
@Dewin420
@thewanderer718
@sdd420
@steff44
@oldsilvertip55
@Rayi
@ghostpeppa69
@DG1959
@Imaparadox
@PJ Diaz
@srh88
@BigSco508
@SwiSHa85
@dabutcher297
@NeWcS
@Dopaw13
@PadawanWarrior
@Rolloff
@Tommy_Bahama
@Gorillaglue4u
@Smoknkush_420
@bertaluchi
@Delta9THC90
@imapothead420
@323cheezy
@Dosmokethereefa
@TessaMaria
@Birdrussell
@Sofa King Smoooth
@sandman83
@Onymous21
@DabRigCentral.com
@Zogs
@CoB_nUt
@tommarijuana
@twalte
@Paddletail
@Metasynth
@Axion42
@Deadhead13
@Bigjim34
@Lucky Luke
@Catpotwoman
@ace777
@Aenema
@Auto.Nu.B
@baldmountain
@Bigjerm
@Binks420
@Bluemm
@Brettman
@Briang
@casper hero
@CherryLola
@Cookie Rider
@Corso312
@Davil
@Dennis achatz
@Dreaming1
@Drkillawatt
@drobinds
@Droppa12
@ebcrew
@evergreengardener
@FastFreddi


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 19, 2022)

@G.I.JOSE
@Gentlemencorpse
@grapenut2457
@greg nr
@grilledcheese101
@GrnTHUMb23
@GulfCoastHeat
@gwheels
@Gwhiliker
@Hash Hound
@Hugepeckerhead
@Hust17
@Hyper45450
@Intastella99
@jimmy1life
@JoeNitro
@JonotheGreat
@jungle666
@Kassiopeija
@Learn&Burn
@Leeski
@Lpena007
@Maccatheclown
@Mark464
@Midiver
@Moabfighter
@Opie1971
@orville petry
@Papa_Bear_Blunt78
@Pauly.wants.a.cracker
@Pepeall20
@Pos.high.don
@PrometheanLeaf
@PungentPete
@pupuniko
@Realbax
@Reefersnacks
@Retailing
@Rickypsimer
@rockyracer
@S420weed420S
@Sfrigon 1
@SirBrandon420
@Skoal
@Smexystoner
@smiggs
@Snortin'Whiskey
@StonerWunSimba
@Thcluva42087
@TheSadVeryBadMadGrower
@Thestinch0520
@Thrive#1
@TravisG13
@Tryinmybest
@TXCase
@wadehump
@YardG
@Yesyes3000
@ZackMorris
@JoeBlow5823
@Don_Sequitor
@kickapooh
@Harvest76
@Moldy
@WheatGrowerPH
@dbz
@BobThe420Builder
@The Stand
@Easyday20
@Skewbong
@RedLeonard
@spek9
@My Name is Mike
@SkyDawg
@Dilago
@CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO
@opusmaximus
@kingronny171
@Im_Brendan_Fraser_ama
@Cupboard guy
@[email protected]
@Saskbuds
@horycwap
@brian330
@TropiKanna
@piney420
@SSHZ
@Doug Dawson
@cardinal55
@HydroKid239
@Jonnybgood35
@Dreminen169
@guitarguy10
@rkymtnman
@Johiem
@Rolla J
@420burn420


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 19, 2022)

@SBBoarder21
@coherent
@Overdose729
@Imcamping86
@Phabio007
@Zephyrs
@Red Eyed
@Dontjudgeme
@Veeplants
@WintersBones
@Rchap30
@Crazy_Ace420
@Summerofsam
@Aloecanna
@cirE
@Wastei
@Monk19
@Macncheesehaze
@delacruz
@Quintana
@Mr Hill
@707Patrick
@420blazedru
@SisterMooo
@J232
@Billytheluther
@Skillcraft
@Sfpyro420
@SM69
@NoWayOut
@Titanium Rex
@Indy73
@Tracker
@NugNewb
@Hook Daddy
@Tvanmunhen
@insomnia65
@cancerkiller
@Mikelee239
@Lenin1917
@yinyang814
@Cannacanadian
@Soul Dwella
@RetiredToker76
@Star Dog
@El Verdugo
@GrowGlowmj
@Nitsud40i
@ttystikk
@Herb & Suds
@Budzbuddha
@xtsho
@genuity
@doublejj
@Unclebaldrick
@Chunky Stool
@GreatwhiteNorth
@ANC
@Bareback
@raratt
@BarnBuster
@curious2garden
@Singlemalt
@Roger A. Shrubber
@hillbill
@Jeffislovinlife
@BobBitchen
@Wattzzup
@420God
@DarkWeb
@manfredo
@lokie
@Grandpapy
@Aeroknow
@BudmanTX
@tyler.durden
@DustyDuke
@cannabineer
@Bakersfield
@Dividedsky
@thenotsoesoteric
@Lordhooha
@twentyeight.threefive


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 19, 2022)

@bk78
@Thundercat
@Wizzlebiz
@OldMedUser
@vostok
@DST
@budolskie
@zeddd
@kmog33
@tyke1973
@horribleherk
@Laughing Grass
@JoeBlowTekGrow
@Dr.Amber Trichome
@limonene
@BigHornBuds
@hotrodharley
@MICHI-CAN
@TintEastwood
@supchaka
@diggs99
@HydroRed
@OneHitDone
@Jjgrow420
@Rozgreenburn
@Green_Alchemist
@K4PTEN
@WubbaLubbaDubDub
@fishwhistle1
@berten-ernie420
@feva
@Chapp
@rijkmus1
@hydroScript.js
@EhCndGrower
@Kindbud421
@franklinz
@Dreypa
@PopAndSonGrows
@Southernontariogrower
@Blackbeard
@lazypothead420
@Chopshop697
@medicaloutlaw
@Bagginski
@myke
@Rsawr
@lunari
@A.k.a
@Dapper_Dillinger
@Relaxed
@Bluethunder98
@Wanderer1
@canna_420
@Rurumo
@TugthePup
@ZenWolf
@Autodoctor
@Bucsfan80
@Bobbigrows
@Tangerine_
@Cannacreeps
@Skunkbudz
@DrOgkush
@Corporal_Biscuit
@farmingfisherman
@Cranks
@Clusterfuck Tuesday
@Humble_Buck
@cali_blooms
@ZuuTeD614
@twon8
@Bruniko
@vchavez
@Uglyrichie
@Billy the Mountain
@Buddernugs
@GoodBuzzTastyWaves
@Michi Sama
@TheChronicThumb
@CaliVerner420
@Mattcheck
@Mr.DS-420
@BestBudz_Grow
@Staxx33


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 19, 2022)

Good luck all!!!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 19, 2022)

It’s worth a shot 




__





Mars Hydro 48”x48” tent & FC4800 unboxing and set up.


With my current grow, I wanted to try something new. Still in my learning process. I picked a 4x4 for this round to try my hand at a proper trellis grow. Nice and full. My current 27”x27” tent will be moving over for this tent. My little cloning lab will have to relocate as well. The fun part.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 19, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> It’s worth a shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 19, 2022)

FC-E3000 up top...Grown inside a Mars Hydro tent...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 19, 2022)

I'm leaving my FC 4800 in the 3x3... I'm only running at around 65%!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 19, 2022)

TSW2000 is at around 35%


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 19, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm leaving my FC 4800 in the 3x3... I'm only running at around 65%!!!


My Fc4800 is at 25%. Anything higher and we’re having tacos lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 19, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> My Fc4800 is at 25%. Anything higher and we’re having tacos lol View attachment 5088344View attachment 5088345


Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 19, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> My Fc4800 is at 25%. Anything higher and we’re having tacos lol View attachment 5088344View attachment 5088345


Going to turn mine down


----------



## xrdamianxr (Feb 19, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> My Fc4800 is at 25%. Anything higher and we’re having tacos lol View attachment 5088344View attachment 5088345


Couldn't help but notice the gnome sitting on the fans, nice....... where did u score that dual fan and do they move decent air? Looks like something I want. Haha


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 19, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Going to turn mine down


I mean just watch your temps I have mine running in a 4x4 so a little bigger space than you but I run @ max with no issue


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 19, 2022)

__





JJ's Marshydro fce 8000 grow


Well here it goes, another grow on the way thanks to @MarsHydrofactory for hooking me up with this sweet light. Surgery and Ice fishing been keeping me from getting things going but with my current run finishing up it's time to get this baby pumpin! 5x5 12 plants Greenhouse great white shark...



www.rollitup.org





Hurry up and finish I wanna use my fce 8000!!!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 19, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo can I get that plants phone number?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 20, 2022)

Sign me up @MarsHydrofactory 






#MarsHydro 2x4 tent, #SP3000, and Bordello clones.


Just threw in my new SP3000 in the 2x4.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 20, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Yo can I get that plants phone number?


Yea it's (420) 710-6969 
That's my zombie kush. What a killer plant. I'm almost not a fan of the taste. It's ... Interesting. Peppery, light garlic, and lavender (floral). It's almost offensive but I can't get enough of it.
Same with the brain cake.... It's got this almost meat smell, mixed with cake/sweets.
It sounds so bad but it's full of flavour on the smoke

Braincake frost factory


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 20, 2022)

xrdamianxr said:


> Couldn't help but notice the gnome sitting on the fans, nice....... where did u score that dual fan and do they move decent air? Looks like something I want. Haha


The brand is Tonny. I got it on Amazon. It has an inline speed controller, just don’t forget to oil it to keep it quiet every week or so. If not.. it can be pretty annoying, but it works well.


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 20, 2022)

Dayumn @MarsHydrofactory all these names and I’m still not tagged! 

here’s my entry I finally broke down and made a new journal !






Marshydro Fce3000 and its nemesis


Well here goes nothing I have just flipped a bunch off diff strains Just thought I would list the strains I have going for the hell of it Sour lemon fems Lavender frosting regs Maple leaf fems Zkittlez fem Gg4 auto fems Ice cream#5s1 fem Cinderevils auto fems Fog dog auto fem Strawberry short...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 20, 2022)

Opie1971 said:


> I would have to start a new thread in order to participate. We had a power outage a few weeks ago that ended up killing most of everything.


Don't forget to open the new thread before the context end.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 20, 2022)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> Don't forget to open the new thread before the context end.


Did you guys add me to the list too, ?


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Did you guys add me to the list too, ?


yeah, of course


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 20, 2022)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> yeah, of course


Awesome. Thanks Mars.


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 20, 2022)

*Cool, it is 13 threads here now. who hasn't sent the link? don't forget to send the link here, only 3 threads that can make the prize up to FC-E4800 Still have the time, good luck, who will be the lucky man for the prize FC-E 3000 or FC-E 4800?     *

thread open during the Jan-Feb is okay)
*1. @xrdamianxr*
*Mars Hydro ts1000 for the win!!! You know....*
2.*@Leeski*
*MARS HYDRO FC 4800-E & Clearwater tiki genetics*
3. *@evergreengardener*
*Harvesting with Mars Hydro*
4.*@smokey0418*
*Mars Hydro FC E6500 and Useful Seeds*
*[email protected]*
*Runtz Flowering SP3000, nizza's nuggets*
*[email protected]*
*Mars Ts 1000 Distance*
*[email protected]*
*JJ's Marshydro fce 8000 grow*
*[email protected] Bakerton*
*Grow Journal - Mars Hydro TS 3000 & AutoFlowers*
*[email protected]*
*Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000 Check-Up*
10.*@Paganboy*
*Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000*
*[email protected]*
*Mars Hydro 48”x48” tent & FC4800 unboxing and set up*
*[email protected]*
*#MarsHydro 2x4 tent, #SP3000, and Bordello clones*
13.*@Rabeats2093*
*Marshydro Fce3000 and its nemesis*


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 20, 2022)

So if we open more than 1 thread that counts as another entry? @MarsHydrofactory


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 20, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> So if we open more than 1 thread that counts as another entry? @MarsHydrofactory


the prize are different.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 21, 2022)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> *Cool, it is 13 threads here now. who hasn't sent the link? don't forget to send the link here, only 3 threads that can make the prize up to FC-E4800 Still have the time, good luck, who will be the lucky man for the prize FC-E 3000 or FC-E 4800?     *
> 
> thread open during the Jan-Feb is okay)
> *1. @xrdamianxr*
> ...


Good luck


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 21, 2022)

Good luck to every one 

Want to see a sweet macro of this gal check the thread 




__





Harvesting with Mars Hydro


Here I will post flower pictures of plants grown under various Mars hydro products. @MarsHydrofactory I run in organic soils in 4x4 areas some dialed in some not so much. Here are plants grown under a Mars hydro fc4800



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Leeski (Feb 21, 2022)

Good luck all




__





MARS HYDRO FC 4800-E & Clearwater tiki genetics


Big thanks to mars hydro for letting me try another light! This will be my third run using led & my first time using a bar style led so really looking forward to this run. I will be running Clearwater & tiki collaboration beans in organic living soil Will be doing an unboxing vid and pics of set...



www.rollitup.org




Final fabrics are in cover crop sown ….


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 21, 2022)

__





JJ's Marshydro fce 8000 grow


Well here it goes, another grow on the way thanks to @MarsHydrofactory for hooking me up with this sweet light. Surgery and Ice fishing been keeping me from getting things going but with my current run finishing up it's time to get this baby pumpin! 5x5 12 plants Greenhouse great white shark...



www.rollitup.org




What does everyone want to see...? Organic grow? Maxigrow/bloom? Gh? Throw your idea out in my thread let me know. I wanna have some fun with this one


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 21, 2022)

4th posting with this thread. Is it not eligible?





__





4'*5' Diy Grow Area ft FC-E6500


Just received the Mars Hydro FC-E6500 from Novembers giveaway. I put her to work right away! The grow area is a 4 foot by 5 foot section, and it's being used to veg at the moment until ready to flip to flower. I have plans for the 2 cultivars, Blueberry Twist and Durban Poison. Will be...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 21, 2022)

Rolla J said:


> 4th posting with this thread. Is it not eligible?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Threads gotta be opened in jan-feb


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 21, 2022)

Sounds good. Thank you 4 helping!


Jjgrow420 said:


> Threads gotta be opened in jan-feb


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 21, 2022)

__





Mars Hydro 3x3/Mars Hydro TSW2000


Mars Hydro veg area



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 21, 2022)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> Don't forget to open the new thread before the context end.


I’ll have to wait until the next one I guess, I got behind and I’m just now getting things straightened out. Good luck everyone


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 21, 2022)

Another log in the journal





Marshydro Fce3000 and its nemesis


Well here goes nothing I have just flipped a bunch off diff strains Just thought I would list the strains I have going for the hell of it Sour lemon fems Lavender frosting regs Maple leaf fems Zkittlez fem Gg4 auto fems Ice cream#5s1 fem Cinderevils auto fems Fog dog auto fem Strawberry short...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Feb 21, 2022)

* Total it is 14 thread here now. if not missing, the Prize is **FC-E 3000**, who hasn't sent the link? don't forget to send the link here, 16 threads that can make the prize up to FC-E4800, good luck     *

thread open during the Jan-Feb is okay)
*1. @xrdamianxr*
*Mars Hydro ts1000 for the win!!! You know....*
2.*@Leeski*
*MARS HYDRO FC 4800-E & Clearwater tiki genetics*
3. *@evergreengardener*
*Harvesting with Mars Hydro*
4.*@smokey0418*
*Mars Hydro FC E6500 and Useful Seeds*
*[email protected]*
*Runtz Flowering SP3000, nizza's nuggets*
*[email protected]*
*Mars Ts 1000 Distance*
*[email protected]*
*JJ's Marshydro fce 8000 grow*
*[email protected] Bakerton*
*Grow Journal - Mars Hydro TS 3000 & AutoFlowers*
*[email protected]*
*Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000 Check-Up*
10.*@Paganboy*
*Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000*
*[email protected]*
*Mars Hydro 48”x48” tent & FC4800 unboxing and set up*
*[email protected]*
*#MarsHydro 2x4 tent, #SP3000, and Bordello clones*
13.*@Rabeats2093*
*Marshydro Fce3000 and its nemesis*
[email protected]*Rolla J*
*Mars Hydro 3x3/Mars Hydro TSW2000*


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 22, 2022)

how does one get onto the other list




__





⚡️2022 Mars Hydro Grow Journal Contest-Win FC-E LED Grow Light!⚡️


@G.I.JOSE @Gentlemencorpse @grapenut2457 @greg nr @grilledcheese101 @GrnTHUMb23 @GulfCoastHeat @gwheels @Gwhiliker @Hash Hound @Hugepeckerhead @Hust17 @Hyper45450 @Intastella99 @jimmy1life @JoeNitro @JonotheGreat @jungle666 @Kassiopeija @Learn&Burn @Leeski @Lpena007 @Maccatheclown @Mark464...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 22, 2022)

Enjoy !! 





Marshydro Fce3000 and its nemesis


Well here goes nothing I have just flipped a bunch off diff strains Just thought I would list the strains I have going for the hell of it Sour lemon fems Lavender frosting regs Maple leaf fems Zkittlez fem Gg4 auto fems Ice cream#5s1 fem Cinderevils auto fems Fog dog auto fem Strawberry short...



www.rollitup.org




Good luck fellas !


----------



## Paganboy (Feb 23, 2022)

Good morning guys,






Thrichome Control - Mars Ts1000


Hi guys, I just took some macro pictures. I see milky-cloudy all around. What do you guys think?



www.rollitup.org


----------



## CADMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> so happy to see so many thread.
> *Participate Rules:*
> 1) Like this post and Open a thread on FORUM ROLLITUP to record your growth journal*(thread open during the Jan-Feb is okay)*
> 2) *Need to show Mars Hydro item picture*
> ...


@MarsHydrofactory 
I love Giveaways & Contests like this one, but I don't need this light so I'll stay out of this one... I do need a new 32"x32" tent lol let me know if you have any Tent winning contests in the future....

Just wanted to show some Love...

My little 32"x32" with MarsHydro FC3000 that I purchased when they 1st hit the market...

A little Advertisement i made for a different Marshydro content ( I didn't win lol ) 

The FC3000 grows plants like a BOSS.


----------



## smokey0418 (Feb 23, 2022)

CADMAN said:


> @MarsHydrofactory
> I love Giveaways & Contests like this one, but I don't need this light so I'll stay out of this one... I do need a new 32"x32" tent lol let me know if you have any Tent winning contests in the future....
> 
> Just wanted to show some Love...
> ...


Now that’s what I have been talking about. Great set up.


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 23, 2022)

Posted in my journal but shall make it public ! 
FCE-3000 getting worked


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 23, 2022)

CADMAN said:


> @MarsHydrofactory
> I love Giveaways & Contests like this one, but I don't need this light so I'll stay out of this one... I do need a new 32"x32" tent lol let me know if you have any Tent winning contests in the future....
> 
> Just wanted to show some Love...
> ...


I have same light and same size tent


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 23, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have same light and same size tent View attachment 5090934


Bottom left pot is a 4.9gal... Its part of an autopot system, but I only use the pots now...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 23, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have same light and same size tent View attachment 5090934


When the other two are done, the one gets the whole thing... I'm going to top all sites and let her bush out...


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 23, 2022)

Here’s another one to bump up the prize  USA






Mars Hydro 4x4 FC-4800 from flip to chop The Final 4


Here is where I will log the remainder of my grow since I am down to 4 plants from the 8 I started with and have moved the final 4 into the 4x4 under the Mars Hydro FC-4800. The light flip went down last night. I’m ready to get this bloom session going :weed: Back story: 8 seeds planted. 4...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 23, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Here’s another one to bump up the prize  USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 23, 2022)

Run It Up


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 23, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Run It Up


Yessir


----------



## Paganboy (Feb 23, 2022)

Good Morning


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 24, 2022)

Six left all regulars were males 





Marshydro Fce3000 and its nemesis


Well here goes nothing I have just flipped a bunch off diff strains Just thought I would list the strains I have going for the hell of it Sour lemon fems Lavender frosting regs Maple leaf fems Zkittlez fem Gg4 auto fems Ice cream#5s1 fem Cinderevils auto fems Fog dog auto fem Strawberry short...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 24, 2022)

Good evening


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 25, 2022)

Durban Poison day 26 of 12 12. And some munchies   





Mars Hydro 3x3/Mars Hydro TSW2000


Mars Hydro veg area



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Paganboy (Feb 26, 2022)

Good morning 






Bout a pound? - Mars TS 1000 (Scotch Giveaway)


Hi guys, Still a whole month to go! What do you say? Bout a pound? :) Edit: The winner will get a bottle of 8 years old Lagavulin. Please be precise about the final yield, predict by grams if possible.



www.rollitup.org







@MarsHydrofactory


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 27, 2022)

It ain’t over till the fat lady sings 





Marshydro Fce3000 and its nemesis


Well here goes nothing I have just flipped a bunch off diff strains Just thought I would list the strains I have going for the hell of it Sour lemon fems Lavender frosting regs Maple leaf fems Zkittlez fem Gg4 auto fems Ice cream#5s1 fem Cinderevils auto fems Fog dog auto fem Strawberry short...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 27, 2022)

Rabeats2093 said:


> It ain’t over till the fat lady sings View attachment 5093063
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FACTS!!! 
NON ENTRY!!! Just representation of the product


----------



## Nizza (Feb 27, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> FACTS!!!
> NON ENTRY!!! Just representation of the product View attachment 5093143View attachment 5093144View attachment 5093145View attachment 5093146


how are those bar style lights frank?
I really like the spread of light and flow of air on the fixtures with bar lights


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 27, 2022)

Nizza said:


> how are those bar style lights frank?
> I really like the spread of light and flow of air on the fixtures with bar lights


The bar light are pretty impressive produces less heat compared to a hood led ..if it gets hot in tent you can remove the driver and put it outside of tent they provided plenty of cord !
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 27, 2022)

Nizza said:


> how are those bar style lights frank?
> I really like the spread of light and flow of air on the fixtures with bar lights


They work great in my tents because they are not made for the ones I have, except for the FC-E3000, and I can't turn it all the way up!!! I think that a TSW2000 is perfect for my 3x3!!! Still love my boards too though!!! All in all, they're great!!!


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 28, 2022)

Good luck all 





Harvesting with Mars Hydro


Here I will post flower pictures of plants grown under various Mars hydro products. @MarsHydrofactory I run in organic soils in 4x4 areas some dialed in some not so much. Here are plants grown under a Mars hydro fc4800



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Paganboy (Feb 28, 2022)

Kiss from a Rose…


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 28, 2022)

Paganboy said:


> Kiss from a Rose…
> 
> View attachment 5093536


Great song,great looking plant!!!


----------



## Paganboy (Feb 28, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Great song,great looking plant!!!


Absolutely Frank…..Thank you.


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 28, 2022)

Dang thirteen years Marshydro has been at it! I wonder what the first light produced looked like


----------



## Paganboy (Feb 28, 2022)

@MarsHydrofactory 

When is the deadline?



When will the awards be announced  ?


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 1, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Great song,great looking plant!!!




Still a whole month to go Frank…


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 1, 2022)

Paganboy said:


> View attachment 5094154
> 
> Still a whole month to go Frank…


Fat bottom girls they make the rockin world go round!!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 1, 2022)

Decided to flip tonight. I've never flowered in a 2x4 so this should be fun.






#MarsHydro 2x4 tent, #SP3000, and Bordello clones.


Just threw in my new SP3000 in the 2x4.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Mar 1, 2022)

JJ's Marshydro fce 8000 grow


Make sure you label!!!! Keep a record of what you're doing or else you'll have a bunch of cuts you have no idea what strain they are :wall:



www.rollitup.org




Cuts planted!!!


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 1, 2022)

Man that fat lady can hold a note!?
Here’s another journal entry showing I could be committed






Marshydro Fce3000 and its nemesis


Well here goes nothing I have just flipped a bunch off diff strains Just thought I would list the strains I have going for the hell of it Sour lemon fems Lavender frosting regs Maple leaf fems Zkittlez fem Gg4 auto fems Ice cream#5s1 fem Cinderevils auto fems Fog dog auto fem Strawberry short...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## smokey0418 (Mar 1, 2022)

Almost go time for the MarsHydro fce6500.






Mars Hydro FC E6500 and Useful Seeds


Good morning rui. Patiently waiting for everyone to get good branches. Trimmed a bit more than I should have and it slowed growth. Started to raise my ec (.92 atm) trying to find a balance point before flower.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 1, 2022)

Update :Heavy defoliation and some sucker branches chopped I’


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 1, 2022)

Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000


Yeah I understood. And yeah I know mines not. Little amused that he thinks I should chop because thc is at the highest. Lol it’s at the highest the minute I will chop I got you bro sorry for the trolls. Send me some photos when it’s ready :weed:



www.rollitup.org










Bout a pound? - Mars TS 1000 (Scotch Giveaway)


4 ounces if you're lucky. I would use 2 layers of trellis in the future. One to support the branches and one to support those monster colas.



www.rollitup.org










Thrichome Control - Mars Ts1000


What do you mean bro? White hairs came twice for me. The two more weeks thing is on average an understatement. Edit: this can be due to many factors. Especially lighting



www.rollitup.org










Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000 Check Up


Hi guys, Yesterday I was bit worried about N Toxicity, but now I see that she still doing fine. I cut off the bites for now. Flowering day 45. What do you guys think?



www.rollitup.org










Mars Ts 1000 Distance


Ok so ppfd for a 3x3 acording to goole is 700 ish so a 2x2 would get better ppfd at the sides in theory so id say thats around 800 ish in a 2x2 at 18 inches..



www.rollitup.org





5 threads and 187 entries in Jan-Feb.


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 1, 2022)

Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000


Yeah I understood. And yeah I know mines not. Little amused that he thinks I should chop because thc is at the highest. Lol it’s at the highest the minute I will chop I got you bro sorry for the trolls. Send me some photos when it’s ready :weed:



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 2, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> JJ's Marshydro fce 8000 grow
> 
> 
> Make sure you label!!!! Keep a record of what you're doing or else you'll have a bunch of cuts you have no idea what strain they are :wall:
> ...


Cleeeaaaan


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Mar 2, 2022)

Paganboy said:


> Cleeeaaaan


It's a out the only hobby I have that I keep clean and neat! Ask my wife! Haha


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 2, 2022)

Harvested the plants under the 4800 last week just now getting a look at some dry flower


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 2, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> Harvested the plants under the 4800 last week just now getting a look at some dry flower View attachment 5095182View attachment 5095183View attachment 5095184


Oooooooweeeee!!!


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 2, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> Harvested the plants under the 4800 last week just now getting a look at some dry flower View attachment 5095182View attachment 5095183View attachment 5095184


Looks like a fire…absolute fire!


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 3, 2022)

Paganboy said:


> @MarsHydrofactory
> 
> When is the deadline?
> 
> ...


will announce the winner this week. no worries.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Mar 3, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Oooooooweeeee!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 3, 2022)

Mars Hydro 4x4 FC-4800 from flip to chop The Final 4


Here is where I will log the remainder of my grow since I am down to 4 plants from the 8 I started with and have moved the final 4 into the 4x4 under the Mars Hydro FC-4800. The light flip went down last night. I’m ready to get this bloom session going :weed: Back story: 8 seeds planted. 4...



www.rollitup.org





thread updated since the flip.
Also here’s a pic of what’s going on in the dugout.
1x Tangie cake from seed, 4x Dream wedding clones, 3 wedding cake clones, 5x cement shoes clones & a thug pug revegging clone (that’s what’s in soil) 2 cups and a water bottle contain more fresh cuts.


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 4, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5095887View attachment 5095888View attachment 5095889View attachment 5095890


----------



## Leeski (Mar 4, 2022)

Good luck all and thanks @MarsHydrofactory for another give away/comp


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 4, 2022)

Midnight Sun…






Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000


Yeah I understood. And yeah I know mines not. Little amused that he thinks I should chop because thc is at the highest. Lol it’s at the highest the minute I will chop I got you bro sorry for the trolls. Send me some photos when it’s ready :weed:



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 4, 2022)

Let them buds grow using Marshydro


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 4, 2022)

Paganboy said:


> Midnight Sun…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long did you have to veg that???


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 4, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> How long did you have to veg that???


1 month from seed to be definamente Frank!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 4, 2022)

Paganboy said:


> Midnight Sun…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have mites, or is that just the light?


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Mar 4, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Do you have mites, or is that just the light?


It does look mighty mitey


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 4, 2022)

Paganboy said:


> 1 month from seed to be definamente Frank!


I've got a way to go then,maybe go for two


----------



## Autodoctor (Mar 4, 2022)

Wedding cake auto. Beginning and ending. need a bigger than my fc3000


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 4, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I've got a way to go then,maybe go for two


They look fantastico, give whatever they need Frank


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

Autodoctor said:


> Wedding cake auto. Beginning and ending. need a bigger than my fc3000View attachment 5096345View attachment 5096346View attachment 5096347


What size is the tent


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 5, 2022)

Autodoctor said:


> Wedding cake auto. Beginning and ending. need a bigger than my fc3000View attachment 5096345View attachment 5096346View attachment 5096347


You should upload the closeups, they’re amazing too


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 5, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> It does look mighty mitey


Did you look at the third pic from below the leaf? Looks suspicious to me.


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Do you have mites, or is that just the light?


Triple checked, no mites, the force is still strong with her


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 5, 2022)

Paganboy said:


> Triple checked, no mites, the force is still strong with her


Nice. Must just be the lighting.


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 5, 2022)

Cool. let us start to pick up the winner now


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 5, 2022)

*Activity Time: 1.27-2.21

Participate Rules:*
1) Like this post and Open a thread on FORUM ROLLITUP to record your growth journal(thread open during the Jan-Feb is okay)
2) Need to show Mars Hydro item picture
3) Title Need includes "Mars Hydro" or "Mars Hydro Model Name eg,Mars Hydro TS 3000 Grow Journal or TS 3000*****"
4) Participants need to update the journal weekly.
5) Please write your thread links when commenting on this post

*How To Pick The Winner:*
1x Winner will be picked randomly from the grow journals.
2x Luck growers will be awarded mars gifts randomly(fan kits or seed heat mat or grow bag,etc)
Multi-coupons $10-30 for FC/FC-E series will give out randomly

*PRIZES:*
If the total grow journal is more than 10, the prize will be FC-E3000
If the grow journal is more than 15, the prize will be FC-E4800
If the grow journal is more than 20, the prize will be FC-E6500


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 5, 2022)

pick up the winner from the below thread number: number 1 to 14, one winner is for the prize FC-E 3000

2x Luck growers will be awarded mars gifts randomly(fan kits or seed heat mat or grow bag,etc)
Multi-coupons $10-30 for FC/FC-E series will give out randomly 

thread open during the Jan-Feb
*1. @xrdamianxr*
*Mars Hydro ts1000 for the win!!! You know....*
2.*@Leeski*
*MARS HYDRO FC 4800-E & Clearwater tiki genetics*
3. *@evergreengardener*
*Harvesting with Mars Hydro*
4.*@smokey0418*
*Mars Hydro FC E6500 and Useful Seeds*
*[email protected]*
*Runtz Flowering SP3000, nizza's nuggets*
*[email protected]*
*Mars Ts 1000 Distance*
*[email protected]*
*JJ's Marshydro fce 8000 grow*
*[email protected] Bakerton*
*Grow Journal - Mars Hydro TS 3000 & AutoFlowers*
*[email protected]*
*Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000 Check-Up*
10.*@Paganboy*
*Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000*
*[email protected]*
*Mars Hydro 48”x48” tent & FC4800 unboxing and set up*
*[email protected]*
*#MarsHydro 2x4 tent, #SP3000, and Bordello clones*
13.*@Rabeats2093*
*Marshydro Fce3000 and its nemesis*
[email protected]*@Rolla J*
*Mars Hydro 3x3/Mars Hydro TSW2000*


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 5, 2022)

let us pick the winner for the FC-E 3000 first.


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 5, 2022)

cool, first the winner is #*[email protected]  prize is fc-e 3000*


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 5, 2022)

2x Luck growers will be awarded mars gifts randomly(fan kits or seed heat mat or grow bag,etc)
 
lucky number is number #4*@smokey0418* 

lucky number is number #3*@evergreengardener *


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 5, 2022)

let us pick up 1 lucky number for $30 coupon,2 lucky numbers for the $20 coupon, and 3 lucky numbers for $10.00 coupon for FC or FC-E series 
if you don't need it. also can share it with the other person who needs it.  but the coupon is only workable for 1 time.


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 5, 2022)

first 1 lucky number $30 coupon is #14 *@Rolla J*


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 5, 2022)

2 lucky numbers for the $20 coupon 
#10 

#2


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 5, 2022)

3 lucky numbers for $10.00 coupon 
#5

#1

#8


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 5, 2022)

thanks for your all support and if you don't get the prize which want to get. no sad. will start a new giveaway soon. what kind of giveaway do you prefer and what item do you prefer? don't forget to leave comments to share your opinions:）


----------



## Leeski (Mar 5, 2022)

Congrats @Paganboy & all the other winners 
Big thanks to @MarsHydrofactory for another great comp/giveaway


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 5, 2022)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> cool, first the winner is #*[email protected]  prize is fc-e 3000* View attachment 5096471


Thank you for the top quality equipments and giveaways @MarsHydrofactory !

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 5, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I've got a way to go then,maybe go for two


That’s what I went for was two month veg


----------



## Rolla J (Mar 5, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 5, 2022)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> thanks for your all support and if you don't get the prize which want to get. no sad. will start a new giveaway soon. what kind of giveaway do you prefer and what item do you prefer? don't forget to leave comments to share your opinions:）
> [/QUOTE


Sore loser status better plant more plants now @Paganboy one plant ain’t gonna cut it using that light ! @MarsHydrofactory
Better tag me on the next one 

congrats to the winners….my mom made me putthis part


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Paganboy (Mar 5, 2022)

Rabeats2093 said:


> Sore loser status better plant more plants now @Paganboy one plant ain’t gonna cut it using that light ! @MarsHydrofactory
> Better tag me on the next one
> 
> congrats to the winners….my mom made me putthis part


No worries man, for the next run Mars will be enlightening a jungle!


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Mar 5, 2022)

Paganboy said:


> Triple checked, no mites, the force is still strong with her


Plant looks good overall just seen it after pad mentioned it.
Congrats on the win welcome.to the mars club!
Wow I had lucky #7 and didn't even get picked once. Was really hoping for another bar light for my 3x3!!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

Rabeats2093 said:


> Sore loser status better plant more plants now @Paganboy one plant ain’t gonna cut it using that light ! @MarsHydrofactory
> Better tag me on the next one
> 
> congrats to the winners….my mom made me putthis part


Ahh,ahh,ahhhh!!! FC-E3000, ONE PLANT!!!


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Mar 5, 2022)

@MarsHydrofactory thanks for the contest!
For me personally I'd love to try to win a fc 8000 next to put side by side with my fce! But anything would be cool! I've decided to do an organic run in my 3x3 so something that would fill that would be nice too! Really anything is appreciated. Thanks again


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> @MarsHydrofactory thanks for the contest!
> For me personally I'd love to try to win a fc 8000 next to put side by side with my fce! But anything would be cool! I've decided to do an organic run in my 3x3 so something that would fill that would be nice too! Really anything is appreciated. Thanks again


I put a FC 4800 in a 3x3


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Mar 5, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I put a FC 4800 in a 3x3 View attachment 5096569


Right now I'm rocking some of my old cobs in there, I used to love those lights but haven't used them in a while so they're getting some love.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> Right now I'm rocking some of my old cobs in there, I used to love those lights but haven't used them in a while so they're getting some love.


I always wanted to run some cobs...


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Mar 5, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I always wanted to run some cobs...


They're great but run hot-ish. Also not a great par spread. I have 2 doubles and one single I put them all in the 3x3 when flowering. Just 1 double right now till they get they're feet in the dirt then I'll add the second for veg then the third for flower


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 5, 2022)

Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000


Yeah I understood. And yeah I know mines not. Little amused that he thinks I should chop because thc is at the highest. Lol it’s at the highest the minute I will chop I got you bro sorry for the trolls. Send me some photos when it’s ready :weed:



www.rollitup.org


----------



## smokey0418 (Mar 5, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners.

Thank you @MarsHydrofactory for the wonderful prizes to help us grow. 

Your company is putting out great products to aid us in our grows.

Woohoo www.mars-hydro.com


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

Paganboy said:


> Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000
> 
> 
> Yeah I understood. And yeah I know mines not. Little amused that he thinks I should chop because thc is at the highest. Lol it’s at the highest the minute I will chop I got you bro sorry for the trolls. Send me some photos when it’s ready :weed:
> ...


I hope I can get mine to look like that


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I always wanted to run some cobs...


@Budzbuddha has a slick cob/qb setup


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

Can't forget @cobshopgrow ,the name speaks for itself


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 5, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I hope I can get mine to look like that


Your girls are as beautiful as Candy (aka lemon Candy)


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> They're great but run hot-ish. Also not a great par spread. I have 2 doubles and one single I put them all in the 3x3 when flowering. Just 1 double right now till they get they're feet in the dirt then I'll add the second for veg then the third for flower


I would have run them in my 2x2x3


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Mar 5, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I would have run them in my 2x2x3


They really do grow some thick buds. I'd post mine but they were knock off mars ones if you remember the old mars cob mines literally exactly the same. Maybe a lesser cob chip I'm not exactly sure. The mars ones were nice at the time but they didn't make the double units so I would have had to buy 5 seperate units to get what I have outta 3 ... But that brand merged or changed names to a webslinger gardener now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

@cobshopgrow is the dude who could have probably hooked you up with something nice for a nice price...
Danm,this ain't even Grow With Your Bro and I still got the flow!!!


----------



## xrdamianxr (Mar 5, 2022)

Thanks @MarsHydrofactory 
How do I go about claiming the prize?.($10 coupon)

As for future prize wishlist. 6" Inline fan, grow tent, temp/humidity controller. But you guys do good enough job picking prizes so far


----------



## smokey0418 (Mar 5, 2022)

@Frank Nitty , you seem to have useful senses , do you think these useful plants are big enough to turn?


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 5, 2022)

Paganboy said:


> No worries man, for the next run Mars will be enlightening a jungle!


Fuck yeah ! Can’t wait to see it


Frank Nitty said:


> Ahh,ahh,ahhhh!!! FC-E3000, ONE PLANT!!!View attachment 5096560


idk seems like a waste of space to me ..but if you have a bunch of lights sitting in boxes I can understand


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 5, 2022)

I know you got the thumb bro chill


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

Rabeats2093 said:


> Fuck yeah ! Can’t wait to see it
> 
> idk seems like a waste of space to me ..but if you have a bunch of lights sitting in boxes I can understand


I want to give her a chance to spread her wings...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

smokey0418 said:


> @Frank Nitty , you seem to have useful senses , do you think these useful plants are big enough to turn? View attachment 5096687View attachment 5096688


How long have they been vegging


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> How long have they been vegging


They're going to stretch out a bit in flower, so be prepared!!! Useful seeds go crazy when switched to 12/12...


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 5, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I want to give her a chance to spread her wings...


 I believe I can fly I believe I can soar LMAO


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

Every bud site is trying to get to the light like Poltergeist!!! I topped multiple branches on this girl!!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 5, 2022)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> cool, first the winner is #*[email protected]  prize is fc-e 3000* View attachment 5096471


I notice he has 3 threads entered with the same plant. Didn't know that was allowed, no wonder he won, .


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

Flag on the play!!! We are going to have to go to the Review booth and check the call...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 5, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Flag on the play!!! We are going to have to go to the Review booth and check the call...


New York has just reversed the call on the field. He was out of bounds.


----------



## smokey0418 (Mar 5, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> How long have they been vegging


From seed Christmas.

I am working on a better startup to aid in the process. 

Pushing a bit learning the fixture slowed things . 

Hopefully I head into flower and grow some larger , fully filled Useful flowers.


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I notice he has 3 threads entered with the same plant. Didn't know that was allowed, no wonder he won, .


I can bite my tongue longer


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 5, 2022)

Rabeats2093 said:


> I can bite my tongue longer


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 5, 2022)

Congrats to the winners! But I have to poke at the fun lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

smokey0418 said:


> From seed Christmas.
> 
> I am working on a better startup to aid in the process.
> 
> ...


That's gonna be something good right there!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

Cee what I started???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

Glad I'm not a part of this one!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

smokey0418 said:


> From seed Christmas.
> 
> I am working on a better startup to aid in the process.
> 
> ...


So in about 2 months hopefully mine will be at the stage yours are at now...


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 5, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Glad I'm not a part of this one!!!





PadawanWarrior said:


> I notice he has 3 threads entered with the same plant. Didn't know that was allowed, no wonder he won, .


Yes, already asked if it’s allowed by @Jjgrow420. And I have 5 threads but only 3 of them counted as.









Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000


Yeah I understood. And yeah I know mines not. Little amused that he thinks I should chop because thc is at the highest. Lol it’s at the highest the minute I will chop I got you bro sorry for the trolls. Send me some photos when it’s ready :weed:



www.rollitup.org










Bout a pound? - Mars TS 1000 (Scotch Giveaway)


4 ounces if you're lucky. I would use 2 layers of trellis in the future. One to support the branches and one to support those monster colas.



www.rollitup.org










Thrichome Control - Mars Ts1000


What do you mean bro? White hairs came twice for me. The two more weeks thing is on average an understatement. Edit: this can be due to many factors. Especially lighting



www.rollitup.org










Super Lemon Haze Mars Ts 1000 Check Up


Hi guys, Yesterday I was bit worried about N Toxicity, but now I see that she still doing fine. I cut off the bites for now. Flowering day 45. What do you guys think?



www.rollitup.org










Mars Ts 1000 Distance


Ok so ppfd for a 3x3 acording to goole is 700 ish so a 2x2 would get better ppfd at the sides in theory so id say thats around 800 ish in a 2x2 at 18 inches..



www.rollitup.org





5 Threads and 187 entries in Jan-Feb, no cheat.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

It's free... There will be another opportunity in a few days probably... They make more lights every day... We will ALL end up with two or three lights if we enter EVERYTIME!!! I'm living proof of that!!! I win when I DON'T enter!!!


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 5, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> It's free... There will be another opportunity in a few days probably... They make more lights every day... We will ALL end up with two or three lights if we enter EVERYTIME!!! I'm living proof of that!!! I win when I DON'T enter!!!


I think you already got 6-7 boards right? We can make a space for the people who doesn’t have any bigger I think


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 5, 2022)

Paganboy said:


> Yes, already asked if it’s allowed by @Jjgrow420. And I have 5 threads but only 3 of them counted as.
> 
> View attachment 5096942
> 
> ...


It's all good. I just didn't know you could do that. I'll stack the deck next time too,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 5, 2022)

Day 1 journal
Day 2 journal 
Day 3 journal 
Day 4 journal

Already one up, lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 6, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It's all good. I just didn't know you could do that. I'll stack the deck next time too,


Every time you gotta run it up


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 6, 2022)

Paganboy said:


> I think you already got 6-7 boards right? We can make a space for the people who doesn’t have any bigger I think


Close to that


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 6, 2022)

I test lights for Mars too


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 6, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> It's free... There will be another opportunity in a few days probably... They make more lights every day... We will ALL end up with two or three lights if we enter EVERYTIME!!! I'm living proof of that!!! I win when I DON'T enter!!!


Well tell me your secrets bud lmao


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 6, 2022)

Rabeats2093 said:


> Well tell me your secrets bud lmao


I talk a lot!!! I take a lot of pictures...If you haven't figured it out, the more you speak, the more chances you'll receive, cause every post counts... The more entries you have makes the prizes increase, at least in this last one and the one that I accidentally won because I was all in the mix... Gotta read the fine print and between the lines!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 6, 2022)

Gotta flood the system


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 6, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Gotta flood the system


Next one y’all in trouble because I’m growin six plants three diff strains !posting Individual threads for all six  and promoting my fce-3000 on a diff thread maybe will pop more beans as well for a germination guide and veggie tutorial!! Yes vegetables wonder if they would like to see how veggies do under a Marshydro ??Fuck yeah now we thinking LMAO


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 6, 2022)

But if they continue to have contests like this last one, you won't have to worry about me joining, because I have no idea how to do it... I don't need to enter anymore anyway, I have more than I can use as is... I have 3 or 4 4x4's that are too tall to set up so I really have lights stacked up in the corner of the room.


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 6, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> But if they continue to have contests like this last one, you won't have to worry about me joining, because I have no idea how to do it... I don't need to enter anymore anyway, I have more than I can use as is... I have 3 or 4 4x4's that are too tall to set up so I really have lights stacked up in the corner of the room.


Yeah I get that part you have more lights that you know what to do with..and what do you mean you have no idea how start a thread???
I can learn yah quick lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 6, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I test lights for Mars too


Its true


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Mar 6, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> But if they continue to have contests like this last one, you won't have to worry about me joining, because I have no idea how to do it... I don't need to enter anymore anyway, I have more than I can use as is... I have 3 or 4 4x4's that are too tall to set up so I really have lights stacked up in the corner of the room.


I have lights that have never even seen a flower cycle yet. Lol. Good doorstops. Even better toe stubbers
I'm glad you won the fce8000 because you declined it and then I won! Lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 6, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> I have lights that have never even seen a flower cycle yet. Lol. Good doorstops. Even better toe stubbers
> I'm glad you won the fce8000 because you declined it and then I won! Lol


And I STILL got a light!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Paganboy (Mar 6, 2022)

I’m dedicating this Super Lemon Haze grow to one and only Franco Loja! 

@MarsHydrofactory


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2022)

lets keep these contest threads clean after winners are announced so we dont derail customer service and getting peoples prizes etc.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 7, 2022)

sunni said:


> lets keep these contest threads clean after winners are announced so we dont derail customer service and getting peoples prizes etc.


Huh??? Did I miss something somewhere??? This was a legit win,I'm the only one whose win was controversial and deserved a recall... Homeboy just saturated the thread like he was supposed to!!! Congratulations again and enjoy the fruits... Since voting anywhere these days is filled with wrongdoing everyone wants a recount!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 7, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Huh??? Did I miss something somewhere??? This was a legit win,I'm the only one whose win was controversial and deserved a recall... Homeboy just saturated the thread like he was supposed to!!! Congratulations again and enjoy the fruits... Since voting anywhere these days is filled with wrongdoing everyone wants a recount!!!


Don't worry, @Paganboy you won fair and square


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Huh??? Did I miss something somewhere??? This was a legit win,I'm the only one whose win was controversial and deserved a recall... Homeboy just saturated the thread like he was supposed to!!! Congratulations again and enjoy the fruits... Since voting anywhere these days is filled with wrongdoing everyone wants a recount!!!


I am asking people to stop the conversation so that the winners can touch base with mars hydro without 6 pages of chatter inbetween
Sorry if i made that unclear. i thought it was clear i was asking people not to derail the thread


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 9, 2022)

for the winners for mars hydro items     
don't forget to PM us the shipping address for the shipment. it is needed for us to submit the application and arrange the shipment soon. 
for the coupon, if you want to use them, don't forget to message us for the details soon.


----------



## Mr. Bakerton (Mar 11, 2022)

sunni said:


> I am asking people to stop the conversation so that the winners can touch base with mars hydro without 6 pages of chatter inbetween
> Sorry if i made that unclear. i thought it was clear i was asking people not to derail the thread



I think this whole thread has been hard to follow with so many out of context posts. That might not be a popular opinion.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2022)

Anyway... Who really cares in the end??? This is what it's all about... Everyone should enjoy their light and let's get on with it!!!


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 19, 2022)

Fruits of the Ancient Gods 

Hail to the Wisdom! 





@MarsHydrofactory


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 19, 2022)

Let’s Growwww!! Together not apart


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 27, 2022)

Super Lemon Haze is harvested!

Huge colas really…! All from one Mars Ts1000! Great great light! Thanks Mars Hydro for for such a quality device!

The colas are almost the size of a carbon filter! And she smells from 5km!



@MarsHydrofactory


----------



## Vonkins (Mar 28, 2022)

Paganboy said:


> Super Lemon Haze is harvested!
> 
> Huge colas really…! All from one Mars Ts1000! Great great light! Thanks Mars Hydro for for such a quality device!
> 
> ...


Any hints of lemon


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 28, 2022)

Vonkins said:


> Any hints of lemon


Oh yeah…The Lemon… also some other fruits ..


----------



## smokey0418 (Mar 29, 2022)

Thank you ever so much @MarsHydrofactory for the 6 inch fan kit.

This will be very helpful at keeping my tent temperature and humidity in check.

www.mars-hydro.com for all your growing needs.

Thank you to everyone for there participation.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 29, 2022)

smokey0418 said:


> Thank you ever so much @MarsHydrofactory for the 6 inch fan kit.
> 
> This will be very helpful at keeping my tent temperature and humidity in check.
> 
> ...


The one I won is still sitting in the corner... I'm shutting down the operation for a minute anyway... I have too much weed on my hands as it is!!! Still have 4 that are about ready for chop,and 5 more that are still growing, on top of all that I already have!!!
Just gave my daughter 2 bags like this for her 22nd birthday!!! Needless to say that she thinks I walk on water!!!
I tell her that the Fly God is an awesome God!!! DOOT DOOT DOOT DOOT DOOOOOOOT!!!


----------



## smokey0418 (Mar 29, 2022)

Changed my intake fan to MarsHydro.


----------



## Popop (Mar 30, 2022)

Can I do a grow journal with just a mars hydro tent? I think it's a great tent, would that qualify me?


----------



## Paganboy (Mar 30, 2022)

Popop said:


> Can I do a grow journal with just a mars hydro tent? I think it's a great tent, would that qualify me?


It is just perfect….


----------

